# Ruf farmen beim Dampfdruckkartell - aber wie?



## Allyminator @ Thrall (1. November 2008)

Heyho zusammen,
ich wollte fürs Achievement hier und da noch ein paar Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig bringen. Hab jetzt vor, mich um das Dampfdruckkartell zu kümmern, da dieses ja gleich 3 Fraktionen beherbergt (Ratschet, Booty Bay und die Ewige Warte).
In Feralas gibt es ja 2 wiederholbare Quests von dem Goblin, der an der Küste am Steg steht (Diese und diese), die früher mal 25 Ruf pro Quest gegeben haben. 
Als ich mich heute diesen beiden Quests widmen wollte, um meinen Ruf ein bißchen weiter pushen zu wollen, gab es nach Beendigung der Quests jedoch keinen Ruf mehr. 
Hat jemand von euch sonst noch eine Ahnung, wie ich am besten Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell farmen kann? Würde mich über Tips von euch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raai (1. November 2008)

Es sind 4 Fraktionen 

- Beutebucht
- Ratschet
- Ewige Warte
- Gadgetzan

und nein, hab keinen schimmer wo man sonst noch Ruf farmen könnte -.-

PS: Hab noch bissel gesucht und was gefunden...
Gordokfesselschlüssel für die Quest Befreit Knot! 
was 350 Ruf geben soll bei allen 4 Fraktionen des Dampfdruckkartell...
ob die immer noch 350 Ruf bringen weis ich nicht, ebenso ob die Wiederholbar ist...

Quelle der Info


----------



## Darkfire936 (1. November 2008)

Kill mal die Piraten südlich von Ratschet die geben Ruf bei Ratschet


----------



## pixeljedi (1. November 2008)

die  goblins in der venture&co kurz vor zul gurub geben auch ruf für BB


gl&hf  pixel


----------



## Fuga89 (1. November 2008)

ja oder die blutsegler vor BB gebena uch ruf für die


----------



## Lisutari (1. November 2008)

Questen, sonst Blutsegler töten


----------



## Mju (1. November 2008)

hab jetzt alle 4 fraktionen auf respektvoll, ratchet und bb stehen bei knapp 5k/21000. habe saemtliche quests fuer die gemacht und schon etliche piraten gekillt.. sollte es wirklich nur noch ueber die kills moeglich sein irgendwie an ruf fuer diese fraktionen zu kommen, dann gute nacht. denn es gibt es auf stufe 70 fuer einen freibeuter vielleicht 1rufpunkt und das wird dann nochmal nach irgendeinem system, (welches ich noch nicht durchschaut habe) auf die anderen 3 fraktionen verteilt. ich muesste also noch weit mehr als 16000 piraten killen X.x 
bleibt echt nur zu hoffen, dass da bald mal sowas kommt wie bei den "hauseigenen" fraktionen, das man einfach irgendwelches zeug abgeben kann, wie bei der holzschlundfeste zum beispiel.

andererseits.. es bringt eigentlich null sich die arbeit fuer das dampfdruckkartell zu machen, oder gibt es dann irgendwas besonderes? nen preis fuer hartnaeckigkeit, geduld und durchhaltevermoegen vielleicht? XD


----------



## pixeljedi (1. November 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> .
> andererseits.. es bringt eigentlich null sich die arbeit fuer das dampfdruckkartell zu machen, oder gibt es dann irgendwas besonderes? nen preis fuer hartnaeckigkeit, geduld und durchhaltevermoegen vielleicht? XD




genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt und hab dann beschlossen lieber holzschlundfeste und sporeggar zu kloppen
das gibt wenigstens n Titel :-))))

gl&hf pixel


----------



## Crosis (1. November 2008)

die q in düsterbruch gibt genauso wie die wiederholbaren qs am strand keinen ruf mehr sobald man 1 der 4 fraktionen auf respektvoll hat(beschissenes prinzip^^) auf 70 geben 2mobs 1ruf für das gesamte kartell und daher empfehle ich in tanaris die wüstenläufer abzugrasen weil die wasserschläuche auch mit respektvoll für zumindest noch 15ruf für gadgetzan abzugeben sind^^


----------



## Larmina (1. November 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> hab jetzt alle 4 fraktionen auf respektvoll, ratchet und bb stehen bei knapp 5k/21000. habe saemtliche quests fuer die gemacht und schon etliche piraten gekillt.. sollte es wirklich nur noch ueber die kills moeglich sein irgendwie an ruf fuer diese fraktionen zu kommen, dann gute nacht. denn es gibt es auf stufe 70 fuer einen freibeuter vielleicht 1rufpunkt und das wird dann nochmal nach irgendeinem system, (welches ich noch nicht durchschaut habe) auf die anderen 3 fraktionen verteilt. ich muesste also noch weit mehr als 16000 piraten killen X.x
> bleibt echt nur zu hoffen, dass da bald mal sowas kommt wie bei den "hauseigenen" fraktionen, das man einfach irgendwelches zeug abgeben kann, wie bei der holzschlundfeste zum beispiel.
> 
> andererseits.. es bringt eigentlich null sich die arbeit fuer das dampfdruckkartell zu machen, oder gibt es dann irgendwas besonderes? nen preis fuer hartnaeckigkeit, geduld und durchhaltevermoegen vielleicht? XD


Man darf billiger einkaufen bei denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (1. November 2008)

Da is es viel besser den ruf da kaputt zu machen und so den ruf bei blutsegelbukaniere zu erhöhen :-) man rkeigt ne nice piartenset und nen pet:-D und glaub auch nen erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raai (4. November 2008)

Also, ich habs gerade nochmal getestet in Düsterbruch...

beim ersten abgeben 350 Ruf und für jedes weiteremal ebenfalls 350 Ruf
und ja, ich habe alle 4 Fraktionen auf Respektvoll dabei gehabt

PS. es wird zwar nicht im Chat angezeigt das der Ruf erhöht wurde, aber im Char-Fenster sieht man es


----------



## ...SKIP... (24. Oktober 2009)

jaja ich weiß thread nekromantie usw^^ ... aber wollte ma wirklich wissen wo das am schnellsten geht um BB wieder auf neutral zu bekommen 

MfG Skipo.O


----------



## Ixidus (24. Oktober 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Kill mal die Piraten südlich von Ratschet die geben Ruf bei Ratschet



die geben überall ruf:
ratschet - 5ruf
alle anderen - abwechselnd 2 und 3 ruf


----------



## pixeljedi (24. Oktober 2009)

die wasserbeutel quest in gadgetzan/tanaris gibt auch ruf fürs kartell

gl&hf
klaina


----------



## lord just (24. Oktober 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> omg du kannst nicht lesen .... ich wollte wissen was a SCHNELLSTEN geht und da das ab irgend nem patch geändert wurde das man für das killen von mobs nicht mehr weniger ruf bekommt wenn man ne höhere stufe hat hat sich das auch geändert was schneller geht ....
> ERST denken dann schreiben :O
> 
> hmm ja leider kann ich in gadgezan keine q annehmen .... bin da ja nämlich auch hassrfüllt ... wegen blutsegeladmiral
> ...




vor beutebucht gibt es nen pirat, wo man glaube seidenstoff spenden kann um den ruf bei beutebucht und den anderen fraktionen wieder auf neutral zu pushen. man kann aber auch einfach die venture co mobs oder die piraten vor ratchet töten, so behält man seinen ruf bei den blutsegelern und bekommt ruf beim kartell.

dauert dann zwar ein paar tage bis wochen aber so behält man dann seinen ruf bei den blutseglern und kann so ne weitere fraktion auf ehrfürchtig haben.


----------



## ...SKIP... (24. Oktober 2009)

lord schrieb:


> vor beutebucht gibt es nen pirat, wo man glaube seidenstoff spenden kann um den ruf bei beutebucht und den anderen fraktionen wieder auf neutral zu pushen. man kann aber auch einfach die venture co mobs oder die piraten vor ratchet töten, so behält man seinen ruf bei den blutsegelern und bekommt ruf beim kartell.
> 
> dauert dann zwar ein paar tage bis wochen aber so behält man dann seinen ruf bei den blutseglern und kann so ne weitere fraktion auf ehrfürchtig haben.




hmm glaubst du das killen der mobs geht schneller wie die q da in feralas ?!
weil bin mir nicht sicher... für die q bekomm ich 350 ruf und die dauert 10 min im durchschnitt


----------



## Graustar (24. Oktober 2009)

Raai schrieb:


> Es sind 4 Fraktionen
> 
> - Beutebucht
> - Ratschet
> ...



Ist die einzige Möglichkeit ab Respektvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Bisschen Nervig aber sollte in 2-3 Tagen machbar sein.


----------



## Vanitra (24. Oktober 2009)

Genau, rein in die Ini, leicht links die Schräge runter, an den Mobs vorbeilaufen, auch den Hunden die da rumlaufen, da steht schon der erste Boss (die Wache), den die Schräge hinter ihm hochziehen und umnieten und den Schlüssel mitnehmen weil man ihn später vielleicht braucht.

Dann weiter an der 3er Gruppe links kann man außen hinter dem Feuer vorbeilaufen, klappt aber nicht immer. Weiter Richtung 2. Wache, bis dahin kann man alle Mobs umgehen die da stehen und rumlaufen da die Aggrorange gering ist auf 80. In der Mitte bei der 2. Wache den Schlüssel aus der Truhe nehmen. den braucht man um die nächste Tür aufzubekommen.

Dann gerade aus weiter zur Tür, aufschließen, den Gang runter, die 2 Mobgruppen umnieten oder vorbeilaufen, dann kommt eine Gruppe Spinnen/Käfer oder sowas, die adden sobald du eine angreifst, sind aber leicht mit aoe wegzubomben, danach komt die 3. Wache die kann man einfrieren (mit der Falle dort in der Mitte was aber Mats braucht die man erst besorgen müsste) oder umnieten, sie läuft aber bissl rum.

Hinten in der Ecke steht der Goblin (Knot), den Schlüssel kann man auch eher finden bevor man bei ihm ist und er kann von allen humanoiden Mobs in der Ini droppen. Fesseln aufschließen, Ruf kassieren, in die Truhe schauen und wieder raus. Resetten und das ganze von vorn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dauert pro run etwa 10 Minuten max. wenn man nicht Pech hat und der Schlüssel erst beim letzten Mob der Instanz dropt. Wiederholbar so oft wie man mag falls es da kein Limit für Instanzen pro Stunde gibt.

Zusätzlich kann man alle Items die 1g oder mehr geben mitnehmen und falls man den Schlüssel hat aus dem Ostflügel bei der ersten Wache die Tür aufschließen, zu den Shedralar laufen und dort beim Händler die Sachen verkaufen. (btw. das ist auch eine Ruffraktion)


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Flames entfernt

Bleibt bitte sachlich und konstruktiv.

/wink maladin


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

kann man nicht beim goblin vor gadgetzahn sachen für ruf abgeben ? oder geht das nur wenn man hasserfüllt ist und wieder ruf haben will ?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2009)

Also wie schon gesagt wurde. Das einfachste ist Düsterbruch (Nord) zu machen. Dort den Goblin befreien gibt 350 Ruf pro Run. Wieder rausgehen, die Ini resetten und das ganze wieder von vorne. Wenn der Goblin befreit ist erscheint hinter ihm eine Holzkiste. In der sind des öfteren Runenstoff, Ogergerbemittel, unverwüstliches Leder u.a. drin. Hat man genug zusammen, kann man beim nächsten Run bei diesem Goblin die Sachen abgeben die zusätzlich noch mal 150 Ruf für das Dampfdruckkartell geben. Muss man aber immer machen bevor man ihn mit dem Schlüssel befreit.
Desöfteren sind in der Holzkiste epische 300er Rezepte drin. Diese lassen sich noch meist gut im AH verticken für 100-150Gold.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Im Guideforum ist der Thread besser aufgehoben...
(>-.-)> ----- pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun
*verschieb*


----------



## Morogar (18. April 2010)

Wie man den Ruf für Dampfdruckkartell steigert steht* hier* gut beschrieben.

Also viel spaß beim ruf farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Auch gut: Venturebucht in den Grizzlyhügeln.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Hier im Forum steht mein Guide, nur ein paar Klicks entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabelyz (18. Juli 2010)

Mein mal gelesen zuhaben das die Farm q´s ab 20999/21000 keinen ruf mehr bringen und das man ab denn noch eine normale quest aus den fraktionsstädten braucht. Ist da was dran?


----------



## sarika (18. Juli 2010)

nein, ich konnte meinen ruf auf 999 von 1000 ehrfürchtig bringen in düsterbruch.


----------



## Flachtyp (18. Juli 2010)

Man bekommt fürs Killen der Piraten ruf bei den 3 Fraktionen die dort NICHT ansässig sind. Wenn man zB Piraten im südlichen Schlingendorntal tötet bekommt man bei BootyBay KEINEN Ruf, aber bei den 3 anderen Fraktionen.


----------



## Braamséry (18. Juli 2010)

Raai schrieb:


> PS: Hab noch bissel gesucht und was gefunden...
> Gordokfesselschlüssel für die Quest Befreit Knot!
> was 350 Ruf geben soll bei allen 4 Fraktionen des Dampfdruckkartell...
> ob die immer noch 350 Ruf bringen weis ich nicht, ebenso ob die Wiederholbar ist...
> ...



Damit geht es am schnellsten.

Ziemlich deutlich.

Ich würde erst mobs killen bis die keinen ruf mehr geben und dann mit der q weitermachen.

Bei der Q musst du im Düsterbruch, glaube nord, einfach mobs killen bis der schlüssel kommt. Dann etwas weiter bis zu knot gehen und ihn befreien und fertig.


----------



## Yaglan (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir ne meisterarbeit gegönnt und farme jetzt die Fraktionen auf erfürchtig. Die Organisation geben im Schlingendorn 6 Ruf für beutebucht die Piraten in Tanaris 6 Ruf bei Gadgezahn. Aber wo sind die 6 Ruf mobs für die Ewige Warte zb?


----------

